# Video zum neuen PCGH-Sonderheft 02/2018: Gaming-PC im Eigenbau



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Video zum neuen PCGH-Sonderheft 02/2018: Gaming-PC im Eigenbau* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Video zum neuen PCGH-Sonderheft 02/2018: Gaming-PC im Eigenbau*


----------



## FortuneHunter (29. Juni 2018)

Jetzt sagt mir bitte, dass ihr hier nicht eben einen Retro-Rechner gekillt habt, sondern dass diese Teile sowieso schon tot waren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juni 2018)

Keine Sorge, das P965-Board war bereits tot.

MfG,
Raff


----------

